# .?
!   .         ?  .

----------

( ,   ),

----------

.  .         -  ?  ! :Frown:

----------

,          .

----------

: 07  2012.                  ,       07  2012.,     ?          ?             ?  !   - -?

----------

, ,     .
        (    ),  ,

----------

,         ?  !

----------

,   -    . ( )    ?

----------

> ,   -    .

----------

,        70.3 "  ,    ",            ?????         ,   ....... 40000.      .

----------


## saigak

> ,         ?


 ...



> 


              .




> 


     ...

----------

!             ?             .   ,    -          ?

----------

.

----------

.  !              . ?          ,    ?         .   .  ((((( :Frown:

----------

** ,   ..  ,  -.        .

----------

**,       30000, 00 .    26100,00    3900   .   ?     ?        ?  . ,    . :Frown:

----------

.       .

----------

**,         ,      .    .

----------

**,             . ?

----------

** ,   .     .    -     .

----------

**,     13%     15     ?          2?

----------


## saigak

> 13%     15


,     () .      .

----------

> 2?

----------

*saigak*,          ,      .       13% ,  ,   ......  .

----------

** ,      .   ,     .

----------

)  !

----------


## saigak

,   2-     .

----------

*saigak*,  ? :Embarrassment:

----------


## saigak

?           ,             . ..  2-     ,   .

----------

*saigak*,          ?

----------

.

----------

**,     :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

.          .   .

----------


## 05

!  -,       2012. (   )       ( :    (, )??   ,   1  2013 .    .

----------


## .

,

----------


## 05

, ,     ?   .

----------


## .

,

----------

> ,         ?  !


       .   .

----------


## 9

!  ,   ,       (   ),     ?               (   )?                 ?

----------


## .

> 


? 
   ?   ?

----------


## 9

1 -    -   ,  2     ( )      (     )

----------


## .

> 1 -    -   ,


  ,        ?    ,        ?

----------


## 9

...             2   ?

----------


## saigak

> ?


.     .




> 


   ?




> (   )







> ?


.    **     .

----------


## 9

- ( ) -          -   ( )   (    )        . (        -    ?)

----------


## saigak

> (        -    ?)


       ?        ?

----------


## 9

)     (     )

----------


## Stelssv

. 
        .
   ,          . 
   ,      :Confused: 

1)   /  ,  + /.
2)    -.

    ,  .   76 . 

  ?      ?     :Embarrassment:  ?   

73 76 
70 73    ??

----------


## saigak

> ?   
> 
> 73 76 
> 70 73    ??


.

----------


## -

:     ,       ?

----------

*-*,    ?

----------

